# what to do with stingray



## unknown52 (Feb 15, 2011)

got a schwinn stingray frame but the serial number is filed off on the dropout.  dont know if it is worth saving for some value later or if i should say screw the value and start welding and riveting to make whatever i can.


----------



## mantaray06 (Feb 16, 2011)

I say make it your own. If you can't validate the year and such. Then just go for it. It will always be a Sting-Ray and most will know that it is old. But, in this case you get to go wild and make it anyway you like.
Best of luck and post a pic when you are done.


----------

